# what a day!



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Best damn day of fishing Ive had in years! Public access water shed here in Fairfield County. I took my 8 ft Jon and worked the banks. First fish I landed was the biggest, I didnt have my scale on me so I had to take pics and scetch its lenght into my boat for later measuremnts. He measured 22 inches, damn i wish i could have weighed him. 


















I then released the fish and called the GF to bring me my digital scale. I new the conditions were right and after catching the first I knew ide catch another. I then landed a 3.8, a 4.10 and a 3.7.
I have more pics but this computer is taking forever to upload them. 
I lost my biggest fish of the night boatside, he wasnt hooked very good and as i went to lip him he came undone. I know he was at least as big as the first, but as I was reaching for him I said to my self that he was going to be the biggest yet, thats about the time he shook off the jig n pig. Never fails, the biggest always gets away.The fist was caught of a green and black strike king spinner bait. The lake has merky water. The condidtions on the first fish were cloudy and water with decent chop. The water then went flat and thats when I went to a 3/8 black and blue jig n pig and caught the rest of them. all catch and released.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

thats a pig, congrats


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

here are the rest of the pics


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Great looking fish. Congrats


----------



## angler47 (Oct 5, 2005)

Congrats on some nice fish. I caught a couple of 4 pounders and a 5 lb. out of there last fall. It's a great place to fish.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

nice job and nice bass.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Darn nice looking fish for sure.Also thanks for not stating where you were.Some on here would empty the place out in no time,thanks for not opening it up for assault.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are some nice bass. Congrats.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

You had a great day Medic....Congratulations!!! Bet you'll be keeping that scale handy now...Huh? (LOL) Thank the GF for us that we got weights on the rest of them. Terriffic outting.
Good fishing, 
Woody in Akron, 
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh my God!!! Awesome man! Congratulations!
That place sucked years ago. They drained it back in the 1980s. It used to be so full of carp that they screwed up the spawning beds. It has made a comeback in the last several years.
Oh, in case I forgot... Oh my God! Awsome!


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

That first fish is a hog its so fat its eyes are popping out,keep up the goood work!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

don t give out that spot...its HOT!!!!!! NICE FISH


----------



## ragetail (Feb 8, 2009)

I was wanting to go there last weekend. I think that place has came back. Last year I caught a 4.5 from the dam edge on a chatterbait after a horrible cold front and miserable weather. I was skunked there too about 5 or 6 times last year. Awesome fish. Thanks for releasing them. They won't get any bigger on a skillet!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Bump...

These fish are still worth taking another look, and adding another comment.
Although I don't really measure fish anymore like I used to. I would estimate your 22-inch bass to be around 6-pounds. Bassbum caught a 22.5-inch bass last year and it weighed in at 6-pounds. To me it looks like your (female by-the-way) bass is much fatter/heavier looking in the belly than the one he caught.

On another note... Have you bought yourself a net yet?


----------

